# Daisy has cottonmouth



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, not really, but kinda.. she's been hacking/dry heaving and what looks like cotton mouth spit is coming up sometimes ... 

now lets go back a couple days ago.. she got into her dog food and got extremely full, i could tell she had a belly ache.. the next afternoon i went to mow the lawn and found 3 huge mudpies, which i'm guessing are from her.. later that night she heaves up a 6in long x 1.5in in diameter grass log onto my living room rug.. all grass, nothing else.. 

i'm wondering if her belly is still upset causing her to do this


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Marley did that the other day he ate his bowl and the got all sneaky and ate the kitty's food too and he was out in the yard eating tons of grass. He always makes the foam too. I'm sure she'll be fine probly just had a tummy ache. Poor girl give his hugs for me


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thats what i was thinking.. if it doesnt get better over the next couple days i'll take her into the vet

i'm pretty sure she ate a lot.. she looked like she was 1/2 way through a pregnancy, minus the tits.. its a plastic bin w/ the interlocking lids that folds down.. she lifted up one side and went to town... i cant imagine how much she ate, my fiance heard her doing something but didnt bother checking on her... i now place a rock on top of it, since it sits outside on the patio. .. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lol she's smart all takin the lid off and helping herself. lol There was a thread a while back that Oz made about Chino eating a whole tub of jerky treats and he was the same way too all bloated and regretting it. I'm sure she'll be ok


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea, shes very smart... but apparently not smart enough to know when to stop eating.. lol

i hadnt really noticed how big she was until i put some food down later and she wouldnt eat.. lol.. then i noticed her huge, hard belly


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwwww poor girl she wasn't thinking about the future. lol. Oh man it's like going to 3 houses on Thanksgiving and trying to eat as much as you can. You always pay for it later lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone else? i just wanna make sure its nothing i need to address ASAP


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i guess i'll wait till tomorrow.. i know most get on here while at work.. lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

alright.. she hasnt been doing it as much and she only did it once this morning.. so far... 

on another note.. Dre was limping on his rear right leg when he woke up... fine when he went to sleep and been limping around all morning.. poor guy


----------

